# jazz pianist seeks quiet place



## nitefly (Nov 25, 2011)

Let me introduce myself. I am Tim. How are you? I am a pianist from The US. I would like to find a room or condo or place to live that is quiet and decent. Can you help me? I am responsible and clean. I would like the room to be located on one of the outlying islands or kowloon but I need good ferry access to hong kong central. And thankyou so much for your time.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

nitefly said:


> Let me introduce myself. I am Tim. How are you? I am a pianist from The US. I would like to find a room or condo or place to live that is quiet and decent. Can you help me? I am responsible and clean. I would like the room to be located on one of the outlying islands or kowloon but I need good ferry access to hong kong central. And thankyou so much for your time.


You are going to have to balance your "working Hours" with where you stay. Trust me, a journey from cental to lamma island in the early hours when all the regular ferries are off, in a sanpan run by an ancient Chinese granny and has all the stability of an inverted pyramid, is not for the faint-hearted. 

A friend of our's, a youngish Australian lad, had done this trip at 3:00 am. The next day he called us and pleaded that we came and picked him up (our boat was 33ftX12ft with twin 140 hp diesels)... by his description, what he got home that night on, was an overgrown coconut shell with a lawnmower engine and Norman Bates chinese aunt driving. Poor lad will always remember that night

around 3:00am, after an unwise late night cheese snack.


----------

